# Removal and replacement of antibiotic knee spacer



## skorkfranks (Oct 8, 2013)

The patient had TKA and this was removed with insertion of an antibiotic spacer (27488 w/11981). The infection has still not cleared so the antibiotic spacer is removed and replaced with another antibiotic spacer. What, if any, codes besides 11983 could be used? I just don't feel that 11983 is enough for all of the work involved. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## skorkfranks (Oct 9, 2013)

*Any takers? Can 27488 be used again?*

Not sure if 27488 can be used again.



skorkfranks said:


> The patient had TKA and this was removed with insertion of an antibiotic spacer (27488 w/11981). The infection has still not cleared so the antibiotic spacer is removed and replaced with another antibiotic spacer. What, if any, codes besides 11983 could be used? I just don't feel that 11983 is enough for all of the work involved.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 9, 2013)

skorkfranks said:


> The patient had TKA and this was removed with insertion of an antibiotic spacer (27488 w/11981). The infection has still not cleared so the antibiotic spacer is removed and replaced with another antibiotic spacer. What, if any, codes besides 11983 could be used? I just don't feel that 11983 is enough for all of the work involved.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



11983 would be your code.


----------



## skorkfranks (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## akshar13 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Please Advise*

We are urologist and my doctor gave Lupron (12 units), Vantas (j9225), removal of implant (11983) and bladder scan (76775). How should I bill them? Please advise.


----------

